# "The Three Skills of Top Trading" Book



## Peakey (10 July 2007)

Just wondering if someone has had the chance to grab a copy of this book and if so what are thoughts?

The Three Skills of Top Trading: Behavioral Systems Building, Pattern Recognition, and Mental State Management by Hank Pruden ISBN: 0470050632 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...78209?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

Looks like it has some good material on the Wyckoff Method..... 

Cheers
Peakey


----------



## motorway (5 August 2007)

http://www.hankpruden.com/bookscanjuly.pdf


----------



## Peakey (5 August 2007)

Thanks for that Motorway.

I went ahead and ordered the book from Amazon, arrived last week.

Have only just started the first chapter. I'll post my thoughts/review in the coming weeks.

But definitely keen to dig further into Wyckoff.

Cheers
Peakey


----------



## motorway (5 August 2007)

I will Look forward to your comments
I have not read the book a part from 
"looking inside" on amazon


Here is some Wyckoff to inform Our 
observation and transform it into actual  opportunity...

motorway



> Whenever you study the tape or a chart, consider what you see there as an expression of the forces that lift and depress prices. Study your charts not with an eye to comparing the shapes of the
> formations, but from the viewpoint of the behavior of the stock; the
> motives of those who are dominant in it; *and the successes and
> failures of the buyers and sellers as they struggle for mastery on
> ...




Esp when looking at any of the current buying waves that move up.
Do not be fooled by moves that display a "lack of demand ".. That can not gather a following... On the down waves esp look out for an emerging "lack of supply" it is a lack of supply that must come before any mark up can ensue.

Many "opportunities" atm appear to Me to reveal supply still looking for "buying waves " to sell into...

motorway


----------

